
Show HN: zhaodaoAI – Chinese Version Product Hunt,with AI-Powered Recommendation - tvvocold
https://zhaodao.ai/
======
rahimnathwani
Looks good. Congrats on launching!

A few suggestions:

\- In the sharing menu, when you 'copy URL', it would be better if you also
copied some descriptive text. Because the zhaodaoAI URL contains zero
information about the page content. So my friend might not even open the link.

\- If you are targeting Chinese users, it's worth optimising the site for
mobile, or at least making it minimally responsive. Right now, the site
requires horizontal scrolling when viewed on my phone, both in Chrome (when
opened directly) and in the WeChat browser (after scanning the QR code).

\- Apart from including a link to the official site (官网) it would be worth
linking to a Chinese version of the docs, or a Chinese forum discussion, or to
the 百度知道 page. e.g. if I'm a Chinese user on the Kubernetes page, clicking on
the 官网 link might lead me somewhere that I find hard/slow to understand.

\- If I click on 推荐 or 关注, instead of showing me a flash message suggesting I
register, maybe just show a popup registration box, saving me a click.

~~~
tvvocold
Thanks for the feedback, we will consider your suggestions，especially mobile
optimization：）

------
tvvocold
Hi HN, This is Ray from zhaodaoAI, “找到AI“ (zhaodaoAI) means “Find the one you
love" in Chinese, it's an AI-powered product recommendation engine based on
your behavioral preferences and people like you. zhaodaoAI is constantly
learning to improve to help you find the next lovely product ; ) Right now we
only support Chinese, the English version is scheduled to be released.

